# This Democrats Scam For Votes In 2018 that STOLE The US House Of Representatives !



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

*Orange County has been and STILL is a Bastian for " Conservatism "...the Democrats literally " Harvested " STOLE votes to swing the area....*
*It will come out in detail what they did !*

*Just look at these numbers and tell yourself it was " Honest " ....!*

*Orange County by the Numbers :*

*547,458 registered DEMOCRATS*
*547,369 registered REPUBLICANS*

*89 Voters Difference..!*

*89 !*

*89 PEOPLE...!*

*




*



" The county that nurtured Ronald Reagan’s conservatism and is the resting place of Richard Nixon is now home to 547,458 registered Democrats, compared with 547,369 Republicans, according to statistics released early Wednesday morning by the county Registrar of Voters. And the number of voters not aligned with a political party has surged in recent years "

*and now tops 440,770, or 27.4% of the county’s voters.*


*---> Ballot harvesting is illegal in most states. !!!!!*
*In Texas, New York and Pennsylvania they arrest *
*people for ballot harvesting.  <----*

Orange County turned all blue after Democrats found hundreds of thousands of votes post election day.

Republicans such as Mimi Walters, Dana Rohrabacher and Young Kim were all ahead election night only to lose their races after late ballots were counted.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/thanks-to-ballot-harvesting-orange-county-now-has-more-registered-democrats-than-republicans.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Orange County has been and STILL is a Bastian for " Conservatism "...the Democrats literally " Harvested " STOLE votes to swing the area....*
> *It will come out in detail what they did !*
> 
> *Just look at these numbers and tell yourself it was " Honest " ....!*
> ...


You know nothing about the OC.  It’s the bastian of hot moms with nice racks.  Ttump and you are idiots.  

And learn to spell.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You know nothing about the OC.  It’s the *bastian ** of hot moms with nice racks.  Ttump and you are idiots.
> 
> And learn to spell.
> *You first....!*


** Bastian with a Capital B.....*

*Spelling is A Ok..........!*

*OC has it's share of  "Plastic " bosoms and Botox Lipped Democrats....*
*About 547,000 or so....*
*I'll take the " Natural " Woman behind door # 1....Thank You Very Much..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** Bastian with a Capital B.....*
> 
> *Spelling is A Ok..........!*
> 
> ...


You'd take any woman, beggers can't be choosy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'd take any woman,
> beggers can't be choosy.



*Good Grief.....Yur that upset over your miserable life.*
*Change your position in LIFE and accept the TRUTH !*


----------

